# einzelne programme auf deutsch

## zbled

hallo, kennt ihr zufälligerweise eine möglichkeit, nur einzelne programme auf deutsch umzustellen? ich meine nicht das komplette system, sondern wirklich nur einzelne programme, wie z.b. gimp.

danke für eure antworten

----------

## meyerm

Eine Idee waere zumindest, in einem Skript vor dem Start des Programms die LC_Variablen umzusetzen. Allerdings setzt das vorraus, dass das Programm auch mit der entsprechenden Sprachunterstuezung kompiliert wurde (logisch...  :Smile:  ).

----------

## pom

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Eine Idee waere zumindest, in einem Skript vor dem Start des Programms die LC_Variablen umzusetzen. Allerdings setzt das vorraus, dass das Programm auch mit der entsprechenden Sprachunterstuezung kompiliert wurde (logisch...  ).

 

Bitte wo? Bitte welche LC_????? Variable dann ?

POM

----------

## meyerm

> export LANG="de_DE@euro"

> export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

und schon sollte alles in der Shell auf Deutsch ablaufen. mit "locale" kannst Du überprüfen wie die Variablen momentan gesetzt sind.

----------

## zbled

ich habe mir z.b. in bezug auf gimp eine datei mit folgendem inhalt gemacht: 

export LC_ALL="de_DE@Euro"

gimp-1.3

anschließend die datei noch ausführbar gemacht - und schon startet gimp auf deutsch ;)

gnome auf deutsch sieht einfach blöd aus, aber gimp auf deutsch ist um einiges leichter verständlich.

----------

## Crash1976M

 *zbled wrote:*   

> ich habe mir z.b. in bezug auf gimp eine datei mit folgendem inhalt gemacht: 
> 
> export LC_ALL="de_DE@Euro"
> 
> gimp-1.3
> ...

 

Hallo

hab das mal probiert (also shell gestartet, die export ... gemacht und dann gimp von dieser shell unter x aus gestartet) ergebnis - > gimp ist nach wie vor auf engl. und :

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

LibGimp-WARNING **: gimp: wire_read: unexpected EOF

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

was ist bitte Gdk ???

----------

